

Is Silicon Valley Driving Teachers Out? - llamataboot
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2015/07/silicon-valley-housing-tough-on-teachers/399071/?single_page=true

======
germinalphrase
SV could find ways to increase teacher salaries beyond what the property tax
funding ceiling will allow, but this would require members of the community to
recognize - and be motivated to action by - a perceived lack of teacher
quality.

But, this won't happen because despite all the noise around 'teacher
accountability' we don't yet have a reliable way to measure teacher efficacy.
This both prevents the out-and-out firing of substandard teachers (unless
they're obviously terrible performers) while also undermining a strong
teacher's ability to say "by these measures I am having X impact on student
learning and require additional compensation".

You can't make a strong argument for additional compensation if you can't
demonstrate your value. Likewise, SV families aren't going to push for
additional compensation so long as their teachers are considered 'good
enough'.

Not a lot of winning here on the wages front, so increase housing density?

